

Show HN: Make GIFs with your camera and tweet them - vodkq
http://gifit.nodejitsu.com

======
thibpat
Hi, thanks for posting my project :) A little bit of context: I did this as a
15h hackathon, the inspiration came from
[http://chat.meatspac.es/](http://chat.meatspac.es/). Don't hesitate to give
me feedback !

